# Unreal Furnament: Final Boss Suggestions



## Project_X (Aug 19, 2008)

So I am creating a game mod for Unreal Tournament 3 called "Unreal Furnament" that stars people's fursonas an' all. I have drafted ideas for levels, bosses, even a few weapons. My only problem is I can't picture a final boss. Doesn anyone have pictures or descriptions on what it may looks like, what kind of attacks it has, maybe even a dropped weapon for you and your teammates to use as a sort of an "Ultimate Weapon". You don't have to worry about the design of the gun. When the boss comes, so will the weapon.

So what kind of ideas do you have?


P.S. Slots for this game are full, but you can still get a FREE model to play as if you get the game.


----------

